# what wood??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

what wood doesnt float and doesnt dye/tint the water?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

mopani wood is usually a good type of wood to consider. its safe for aquarium use (at least, the stuff commonly sold by aquarium shops is), its usually quite dense so shouldnt float, and cos its not full of tannins, it shouldnt really stain the water. 
you could also try some wood/branches from a beech tree. its one of the few native british trees that dont have toxins in the wood that could leech into the water. i used to use beech leaves and branches in one of my old tanks, to great effect.... and i think about 10 years ago, PFK did an article on using beech wood in aquariums. i also think apple wood may be safe, but ive never looked into it. but yeah, if you have a beech tree near you, see if you can find a decorative brach thats fallen off (i would boil wash/treat with copper solution before hand though, to kill off any nasty funguses or bugs that may be hiding on/in it)


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thats great 
i was just planning what to buy tomorrow with my birthday money.

I need gravel and nowhere really to get it round here than pets at home so was looking at their decorations and they have some mopani wood. I can't stand tacky decorations (no offence to anyone) in my tanks it all has to be natural looking.
Unfortunately I cannot afford a 3D background this time but have picked a backing poster as natural looking as possible that will go with the rest of the decore in the tank lol.


----------

